
Ask HN: Have you known anyone who authored malware or adware? - aerovistae
Why did they do it? Did they actually make money?
======
jorgecurio
If you are thinking about it don't do it. These software wreak havoc on
people's computer.

~~~
aerovistae
No, of _course_ I'm not. I DETEST those people. That's why I'm asking-- who
actually DOES this??

